# MK2's and "air springs"



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

it looks like i can use these airsprings on the front and the rear, but i know that the spring diameter is different from the front to the rear. does anyone have any info/personal experience on these?
https://www.universalairsuspen...69320


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

My VR6 has the same issue as your MK2. That is the spring diameter is different from the front to the rear...
I'm guessing you would use the same air springs but with less air pressure in the back.
Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (sc_rufctr)*

i guess thats what u would do, i havent seen any different size airsprings


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superslowGTI86* »_i guess thats what u would do, i havent seen any different size airsprings


I'm a little bit of a newbe when it comes to the VW's but in the rear of your car, is it seperate coil and shock or coil over shock/strut?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625141

Talk to Scooterman on here. He has a bunch of experience with MKIIs.


_Modified by Plain at 9:40 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

I'm a little bit of a newbe when it comes to the VW's but in the rear of your car, is it seperate coil and shock or coil over shock/strut?

The MK2 and MK3 have coil over shocks in the rear.
The MK4 has separate coil and shocks. I'm not 100% sure about the MK5 but I think they are similar to the MK4.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Coil and shock is seperate. And it has independant rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Ok since we are educating each other. Why do so many people on this board like universal air products? And I hear no talk of Slam Specialties? For the Rear of a mark 4, 5. A 5" Slam bag would handle amazing! I understand Universal makes, that donut bag you can use on a nice strut. But honestly there products arnt the best. If Slam made a strut, they would kill everyone.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does Slam Specialites make this?









Perfect for DIY setups with mac struts which all cars have.
No one else makes it.
How can you say their product isnt that good? I have 10,000 miles on my aeroport with zero problems.
Plus their customer support is great.


_Modified by Plain at 11:17 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

THe orginal reason I got the aeroport is because when I bagged my car no one in the country had done it. I couldn't find anyone in the US to make a kit and I wasn't about to spend the money or time importing a kit from HAS or GAS and HPS didnt have their kit at the time plus thats over seas also. 
So I made my own kit from scratch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Does Slam Specialites make this?









Perfect for DIY setups with mac struts which all cars have.
No one else makes it.
How can you say their product isnt that good? I have 10,000 miles on my aeroport with zero problems.
Plus their customer support is great.

_Modified by Plain at 11:17 AM 1-16-2008_

Misunderstood me, the bags up front are fine if you want to run a factory strut and/or aftermarket strut like a Koni. For the rear of a car that runs a seperate coil and shock, I would recomend using a 5" slam bag. 
We have no issues with UVAIR themselves, we buy from them often but if you aren't going to be sliding their bag over a strut, there are better options.
Here's what I'll do for someone that is interested. If you are going to make your own rear mounts anywase, first person to speak up I'll once again give 2 slam 5" bags at our cost. Install them in your car and let everyone know what you think. If you don't like them, I'll take them back.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:12 PM 1-16-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:30 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ But honestly there products arnt the best. 

Care to explain?
Their aerosports, which is what most vw/audi guys are using, are made in house in cali. They use 1/4" thick Synthetic rubber bags. There is nothing else like them on the market. You have your choice of what struts you would like to use such as stock/koni/bilstein/etc....
They sell some of the best stuff avaliable for our vehicles.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's what I'll do for someone that is interested. If you are going to make your own rear mounts anywzse, first person to speak up I'll once again sell 2 slam 5" bags are cost. Install them in your car and let everyone know what you think. If you don't like them, I'll take them back.


I have Slam Specialties RE-5's in the rear of my car and I LOVE them. If Slam made a bag like Universals, I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade my front bags.








With that said, do I get a gift cetificate now?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh I must have miss understood those. I am open to whatever in the back. I have thought about that type before, I thought when bent at an angle they bellows can rub together and eventually blow. What the answer?








I am redoing my back over this winter and would be interested depending on a few questions. What their diameter? What is there collapsed height and extended height? Same if the diameter changes when its collapsed and extended.
I am updating my mounts also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I have Slam Specialties RE-5's in the rear of my car and I LOVE them. If Slam made a bag like Universals, I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade my front bags.








With that said, do I get a gift cetificate now?











Thats exactly what I was saying. The universal bag is a crimp ring design. We have had a few fail in our day. Slams never fail. This is from first hand experience, not an off the cuff comment
We have also had problems with the uvair strut bag failing from the inside out (They've rotteded appart). We live in Canada, harsh winter climate, may have something to do with our results. I am not bashing their product. I have known Richard and Zac from back in the day when they were with EAI. There service is some of the best. 
In the last few weeks I have not really had anyone ask about slam bags. It surprised me. In other markets this is all anyone would use thats all. Because the market is limited in what's offered to you guys, I see why this is the best choice for the front of your cars but not the rear.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Like i said before i am willing to try something else in the rear. But how much does the slam bag compress? the bags im useing in the rear compress to 2 inches.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Oh I must have miss understood those. I am open to whatever in the back. I have thought about that type before, I thought when bent at an angle they bellows can rub together and eventually blow. What the answer?








I am redoing my back over this winter and would be interested depending on a few questions. What their diameter? What is there collapsed height and extended height? Same if the diameter changes when its collapsed and extended.
I am updating my mounts also.

The bags should never be mounted at an angle that they should touch, it's all in the mount. That being said I've never seen a blown bag from Firestone, Air Lift, Slam Specialities. I have seen bags that have touched and the only difference is a discolouration in the bag.

Here are the specs on the slam bags.

RE5 (5" bag) Colapsed Height is 2.8" 
Extended height 8" 
Maximum stroke of 5.2"
Bag Diameter inflated and deflated is 5"
200PSI Bag
RE6 (6" bag) Colapsed Height is 2.8" 
Extended height 10" 
Maximum stroke of 7.2"
Bag Diameter inflated and deflated is 6"
200PSI Bag
A slam bags diameter does not increase with an increase in pressure, they almost get skinnier.
The 5" bag will give a firmer ride while the 6" of course a softer ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Like i said before i am willing to try something else in the rear. But how much does the slam bag compress? the bags im useing in the rear compress to 2 inches. 

The rear of the car generally is not the concern about getting it all the way down. Take out the difference in the height of the mount if you need that .8" to get down. 
Overall, if you held both bags in your hand, you would see the difference.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ya i understand that. right now in the mount im really at a max at how much i can take out of it. i really wouldn't mind the extra room b/c the UA bag is almost 6 inches. do you have any pics of the mounting points of the slambags?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

whats the difference between an airbag & the uvair "airspring" pictured above?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_ya i understand that. right now in the mount im really at a max at how much i can take out of it. i really wouldn't mind the extra room b/c the UA bag is almost 6 inches. do you have any pics of the mounting points of the slambags?

The slams mount just like the Universal ones, two bolts into the top. 









_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_whats the difference between an airbag & the uvair "airspring" pictured above?

The Universal bags are hollow through the middle so you can put a shock through the middle of them so that you're essentially replacing the spring on the coilover/strut with an airbad. Regular airbags don't allow you to do that.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hmm Ill have to look into this. My bag right now collapses to 2" which is nice. There isnt any more room to take out on the mounts. The s.s. bag is skinnier thou.



_Modified by Plain at 3:11 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Hmm Ill have to look into this. My bag right now collapses to 2" which is nice. There isnt any more room to take out on the mounts. The s.s. bag is skinnier thou.

_Modified by Plain at 3:11 PM 1-16-2008_

Yep exactly my thoughts


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

well... i know all about mk4-5 rear suspension now. thanks for the useful info, if i decide to buy a mk4-5


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Just curious since you seem to know them; does the guy that designed the Aero Sport work for universal air? The patent document doesn't mention Richard or Zach, and those are the only two names I ever hear. 

UVAIR bought out EAI a couple years ago. Zach and Richard worked for EAI in sales and moved over to UAIR after they were bought out.
The patent would only ever mention the designer or the company, not the sales department.

On the back of the cars, do they not bottom out before the bag ever reaches their maximum compression? Meaning can you measure the bag at 2" when you are all the way down.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_On the back of the cars, do they not bottom out before the bag ever reaches their maximum compression? Meaning can you measure the bag at 2" when you are all the way down.

ya i still have about 1/2 of inch left to go down.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
ya i still have about 1/2 of inch left to go down. 

x2
I'm not going any lower in the back until I can get the front down to match though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
ya i still have about 1/2 of inch left to go down. 

Take some pictures of the rear without the bag and with a bag and I'll see what I can come up with. 
Capt Obvious runs a bottom plate and an upper cup. Did you trim out a little around the top edge there?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Capt Obvious runs a bottom plate and an upper cup. Did you trim out a little around the top edge there?

Audi's and mkIV's have very different suspension. My rear setup just slid right in, no trimming (of the car) required. The upper cup is actually a modified mount for an S-10 that's been trimmed down about an inch.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

i think this should work on the rear of mk2 all you need to do is welding an extension to the bottom to connect to your rear beam.
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/...d682d


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i think this should work on the rear of mk2 all you need to do is welding an extension to the bottom to connect to your rear beam.
https://host439.ipowerweb.com/...d682d


Yes I think you're right. They would also work in the rear of a MK3.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (sc_rufctr)*

i see what ur saying, and that would work afaik, but why not just run air springs in the rear, and save $300, and have a much more direct bolt up application as opposed to that rear end setup, which would need some fabrication to get to bolt up?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:38 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

what do you mean by airspring? aerosport bags from universal air?
if that , then i dont think you will save anything , in the kit that i show you for $330 you get two shocks with sleeve bags over , and aerosport cost 180 par piece not pair 



_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:40 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (Rat4Life)*

yea, i was talking about the aerosport "air-spring" that sit ontop of the factory strut. 
i could be mistaken, but ithought that they were ~$78/bag. if u are right about the prices, and chances are good you are, then theres still the fabrication needed to make the kit you showed work, where as, the others seem to be a slip on and bolt up sort of deal.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_what do you mean by airspring? aerosport bags from universal air?
if that , then i dont think you will save anything , in the kit that i show you for $330 you get two shocks with sleeve bags over , and aerosport cost 180 par piece not pair 

I don't think the Universal Airspirngs will fit in the rear of a MK3 anyway.
They look much wider (fatter) than the stock springs. There's not a lot of room back there.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (Rat4Life)*

thats the kinda info im looking for!! but i think u might be wrong.... i havent measured yet, but from eyeing up the suspension on the rear of the car, it appears to be 6" or so wide, and the air springs are slightly less than 6 inches in diameter


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

I'm working on that right now....mk3 rear springs are 4.5" in dia....the spring perch is a little bigger than that and the aerosport bags are 5.875" in diameter...it's a tight fit but it might work....maybe


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (diive4sho)*

some real info! thank you.... if u figure something out, let me know.... i may do the custom rear if a more simple way cant be found


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (superslowGTI86)*

I measured up the rear of my mk2 and the UAIR's won't work. 
Even if they did you would have to raise the bag up or fab something off the top because the rear springs are soo long
The Capman kit is what I ordered up for my rear and it seems to be the easiest and cheapest I'll let you all know how it works out


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (loblu16v)*

please do!


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (loblu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loblu16v* »_I measured up the rear of my mk2 and the UAIR's won't work. 
Even if they did you would have to raise the bag up or fab something off the top because the rear springs are soo long
The Capman kit is what I ordered up for my rear and it seems to be the easiest and cheapest I'll let you all know how it works out

How did Capman Kit work out?


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (sc_rufctr)*

I just got the stuff yesterday and I started the fronts today I should be able to start on the rears tomorrow, I'll keep ya posted and throw up some pics when it's done


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (loblu16v)*

Thanks for the answer... Good luck with the build.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK2's and "air springs" (sc_rufctr)*

please keep us posted, id like to build something similar in the warmer months!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

yes... pics are interesting...


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

anything new yet?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (superslowGTI86)*

Any word?


----------

